# My New Synapse Ride Report...



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Well the weather here in the Toronto area has finally broken enough where I could get my new bike out for its inaugural ride:








I rode out of the back of our complex at 7:30AM and decided to do a short sprint around the bend into the neighbourhood behind us. Now I have heard some call the Synapse "sluggish" when it is stomped on but I found that, even at my 210lbs, this bike seemed to just take off. I was feeling very good about this as it was not what I expected. Another rather immeidate impression was the comfort of this bike. The roads up here in the GTA are hardly in ideal condition yet but this bike did not even beat me up a little bit. The ride qwas incredibly smooth, easily the most comfoirtable aluminum bike I have ever ridden. I did begin to notice that I really do need that fitting for which i am scheduled on the 26th, as i was a bit stretched out in the cockpit. After going through that neighbourhood, the next portion of the ride was on the local MUP, which was quite deserted at this time of morning (it won't be in a couple of months though). It was here that I noticed the only shortcoming of the bike....the stock Shimano RS10 wheels. I have heard them described as "noodly" by some and that seems to be an apt description. I am no expert at high quality wheels but I am certain that the stock Bontrager Select wheels that came on my old LeMond could kick the tail out of these. An eventual upgrade is a virual certainty.

This is also my first time owning a compact double, after running triples for years. I must say that I was a bit apprehensive but now I am sure I made the right decision in ditching the triple. Although I did not find the "sweet spot" with my cadence yet, I am sure that given time, I will. The 105 shifters were flawless, as they were on my LeMond, so there were no surprises there. I was surprised at the range of usable gears I now had on only 2 chainrings, and the 11-28 rear cogs seem to be enough for any riding I will be doing. 

I do not have any really subnstantial hills on my ride to work but I did have to cross a hwy overpass....hardly a climbing test but it was a climb nonetheless. Now...I am noone climber, in fact I SUCK at hills....really and truly SUCK! but I was able to fly over this one, such as it was, without even going to the small ring. I don't know about you lightweights but ast my 210lbs I was feeling pretty darned good right now. I will, likely, have to swap out the saddle for the Fizik saddle on my backup bike and losesome of the aesthetics (oh well, comfort trumps looks everytime) and I am also likely to be switching over to Look Keo pedals from my SPD pedals when i get my fitting done.

OIverall my first impression of my new ride is ovewrwhelmingly favourable. The comfort IS what it is cracked up to be. The sluggishness about which I had read from some sources was non-existent for me. I have become a fan ofcompact doubles. The one drawback was the cheap Shimano wheels. I would think that, for $1500.00, the wheels could be of higher quality. I suppose many bike manufacturers go this route these days (wheels were on reason I decided against Giant bikes at this price range).

Finally I must say that, after finally getting a chance to ride this bike that there is no buyer's remorse whatsoever. I am extremely happy and can only imagine being moreso once I get fitted on it. I am now one proud Cannondale Synapse rider.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I have been considering a synapse, but wanted to hear a little about it before I pulled the trigger. 

Still,. I'm undecided between the caad10 and the synapse. Either way, I'm going to stick with a cannondale because the dealer is local to me.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

You are quite welcome. The Synapse is a great ride for sure. If you are leaning towards the Tiagra spec'd model don't worry. Tiagra performs very well and ought to last you a good long while. If you are not racing you will find that Tiagra will shift quickly and precisely enough for anything you will ever need. The ride is unbelievably comfortable. I was quite impressed overall. The CAAD10, remember, is more aggressively designed and may be less comfortable and less forgiving in road feel but only a test ride can tell you that for sure. They are both wonderful bikes though so you will be happy with whichever you end up with.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Irch said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have been considering a synapse, but wanted to hear a little about it before I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Still,. I'm undecided between the caad10 and the synapse. Either way, I'm going to stick with a cannondale because the dealer is local to me.


Keep in mind the CAAD10 has a more aggressive geometry than the synapse. I felt the synapse was too up right for me, but that's just me.

Get on both and see which one you like the best


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Irch said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have been considering a synapse, but wanted to hear a little about it before I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Still,. I'm undecided between the caad10 and the synapse. Either way, I'm going to stick with a cannondale because the dealer is local to me.


I would make that decision based on what type of handlebar height you need. The Synapse will be able to get an inch or so higher handlebar position without needing a high riser type stem. Although the Caad10 is likely higher than a lot of other "race" inspired geometrys.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

8toes said:


> Tiagra performs very well and ought to last you a good long while. If you are not racing you will find that Tiagra will shift quickly and precisely enough for anything you will ever need. Brian J.


I'll second that approval of Tiagra. I used Tiagra shifters for a long time on my Caad9 and I think they are better than the DuraAce 7700 series (9 speed) that I have test ridden. The Tiagra has refined along with the others.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I failed to read the model that this is?
The RS10 Shimano wheels are actually pretty good.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Great choice. $1500 for a Synapse w/105 is a very good price. I'm very happy with the new 105 - it performs beautifully. Be sure to let us know what wheels you plan on getting.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Enjoy the new ride, growing up in rochester I know you have a relatively short season.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

kneejerk said:


> The RS10 Shimano wheels are actually pretty good.


Are you sure you're not thinking of the RS80's? The 10's mostly lack stiffness and almost any wheels in their class/price range on the market outperform them. I had a bike that came with them and I thought they were ok until I upgraded to a better set and really noticed the difference right away.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

I checked out the synapse and the caad 10. I am one of those goofy looking guys with short legs and a long torso. With such poor genetics, I can honestly say that the synapse felt a little more comfy to me. 

......but damn. Did the caad10 ever feel quick!


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

*Changing rear tire*

Just curious – can you change the rear tire without deflating it?

I have a 2010 Synapse 5 and had the LBS swap the stock 23 mm tires for 25 mm tires. I had an awful time changing the rear tire until I realized that there wasn’t enough clearance in the chainstays to accommodate a 25 mm tire. Deflating the tire solved the problem, as I could then move it far enough forward to change it. 2011 Synapses have 25 mm tires, and I’m wondering if they changed the frame for the wider tires. My guess is they didn’t.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

seacoaster said:


> Just curious – can you change the rear tire without deflating it?
> 
> I have a 2010 Synapse 5 and had the LBS swap the stock 23 mm tires for 25 mm tires. I had an awful time changing the rear tire until I realized that there wasn’t enough clearance in the chainstays to accommodate a 25 mm tire. Deflating the tire solved the problem, as I could then move it far enough forward to change it. 2011 Synapses have 25 mm tires, and I’m wondering if they changed the frame for the wider tires. My guess is they didn’t.


Does it really matter? I'm guessing that if you're changing the "tire", then at some point you'll need to deflate it anyway. If you're just trying to remove/swap out the wheel, you may have to deflate it slightly just to get it through. I like my breaks set-up really tight (pads close to the rim) so I have to deflate the tire some regardless of what frame I'm on. It's not a big deal.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^See above....I had to remove both wheels to get the bike home from the Toronto Show and I had no issues with the rear (or the front) wheel.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> Does it really matter? I'm guessing that if you're changing the "tire", then at some point you'll need to deflate it anyway. If you're just trying to remove/swap out the wheel, you may have to deflate it slightly just to get it through. I like my breaks set-up really tight (pads close to the rim) so I have to deflate the tire some regardless of what frame I'm on. It's not a big deal.


Umm, bad choice of words on my part. I meant tire and wheel (tire set? )

I usually remove the wheels to clean the frame and cassette. I put the calipers on the tire, and it's actually 26 mm, which might be just enough to cause a problem. I agree that it's not a big deal, unless you flat on the road and use your lone CO2 cartridge to fill the tire and then find out you can't get it back on the bike. Pumps are always good backups.


----------

